# Really got my heart broken today!



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I was in a local hardware store where I do a lot of business today. They told me that yesterday there was a swarm on some posts that they had sold. They *killed* the bees to get to the posts. I could've cried.

I very carefully explained to them that if that ever happens again to call me, I will come get the bees.

I have an empty hive that would have been a perfect place to put'em, too.


----------



## off_da_grid (May 22, 2007)

Unfortunately people are not aware of how stupid their actions are. I just wish we could get out the word somehow about the importance of Honeybees. Commercials would be nice, but who'd pay for them? Maybe if everyone would list themselves online for swarm removals it would help. Here's a link where you can be listed. http://www.beecare.com/indexDynFrames.htm?http://www.beecare.com/Navigation/BBoard/SwarmList.htm&1

I've gotten quite a few calls from this site.


----------



## boren (Jan 7, 2004)

Be careful when you get swarm calls. People don't know the difference between a yellow jacket, bald faced hornet, or a honey bee. So make sure you ask.


----------



## off_da_grid (May 22, 2007)

boren,
Believe me. "I've been there and done that". I got a call last year about 30 miles out and they assured me that they were honeybees and they really needed some help getting rid of them. Well it was flippin' wasps, wasps I tell ya.
I was not happy. I told them to call an exterminator and they said they really didn't want to spend that kind of money......some people :nono:


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Far more likely those were wasps. People say "bee" as a generic word. Wouldn't expect to see a true swarm on a pile of posts, but sure would expect to see a nest of ground wasps or yellow jackets on it. Or more accurately, in it.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they were bees, but I didn't see them so I can't say for sure. I've seen bees swarm on unusual things, so a pile of posts would not be out of the question.

The guy didn't want to kill them, but he had to get to the posts, and he didn't know who to call. He was really upset that he didn't know to call me.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

My brother went to A couple of Local fire dept's and Police stations and gave them his cards for FREE bee removals, He will NOT charge, He has had A bunch of calls And he received Several hives doing that . As he hives the bees.


----------



## dcross (Aug 12, 2005)

ebeehoney is a good site to get listed on, and beesource.com has one too.

I'm always amazed by how many people have someone who used to keep bees ID yellowjackets as honeybees. And we can thank Winnie the Pooh for the whole paper nest=bees thing


----------

